# Opinion on Braiding???



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

natpav said:


> I have a small show at my very laid back lesson barn this weekend. No braiding is required, but I prefer to because it gives me a slight edge. I recently learned how to do them with yarn instead of rubber bands. I have no idea how long it will take me. It takes me about 30 mins to do with rubber bands. Should I do them with rubber bands and then take them out and do them with yarn for my showmanship. I feel like they should look good for the showmanship and I have plenty of time between my Jump and Showmanship/Flat classes. Does anyone have a quick braid that I could do in 30 mins ish.


 Do them with yarn to start with - save time taking them out and redoing You can buy a slinky to keep them tidy in between and a good application of gel will help hold them too
Get some practice in before the show and time yourself - allow for nerves and things going wrong as they usually do!!!


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

if your horses mane is medium to long length (anything longer than the traditional 4 inchish hunter mane) you can always do a running braid. There are lots of videos on yotube and it literally takes 3 minutes and looks so cool! If my horses mane was long and not crazy poofy i would do them at every show!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of show is it? Running braids are inappropriate for most English shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> What kind of show is it? Running braids are inappropriate for most English shows.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That is true but she mentioned it was a show at her barn so I assumed it was informal.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I would braid. Even if it isn't required or expected, it is good practice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah. I would still suggest either full, formal braids or no braids rather than a running. If her horse's mane is the correct length for hunter braids, it will likely be too short for a running braid. I do agree it looks neat when done properly! Just not show-appropriate. 
OP, why not practice your yarn braids and do your horse up for the show? At the very least you will show the judge that you respect that it's a show, and you'll get practice..! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

Very very small schooling show. I think a running braid may be good for the morning, then due my hunter braids while I am waiting for afternoon classes. It gives me something to do with him, he gets grumpy quickly and this will keep him awake and sharp. Plus it will give me something to do. Do you have any tips for grooming for showmanship


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

natpav said:


> Very very small schooling show. I think a running braid may be good for the morning, then due my hunter braids while I am waiting for afternoon classes. It gives me something to do with him, he gets grumpy quickly and this will keep him awake and sharp. Plus it will give me something to do. Do you have any tips for grooming for showmanship


sounds good! And I love showmanship! For tips I would say no matter what SMILE! Always be polite and be CONFIDENT but not cocky. I learned from a past show some judges place the class as soon as they walk into a lineup before their patteren and then fix the placings throughout the class based on the performances. Just stick your piviots, square, and own the pattern youll do great!


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you! It is my first time, and I am doing a student showmanship class so it will be a level playing field with many less expirence showmanship horses. I show livestock through 4-H so I have a lot of expirence in the show ring when it comes to presenting myself and an animal


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

natpav said:


> Thank you! It is my first time, and I am doing a student showmanship class so it will be a level playing field with many less expirence showmanship horses. I show livestock through 4-H so I have a lot of expirence in the show ring when it comes to presenting myself and an animal


No problem! I also show 4-h and was qualified for states in showmaship. If you need any other tips or have questions about it feel free to ask!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

From a judge's point of view, I wouldn't suggest a running braid in an English show especially for sms. If you plan to do in hand classes, especially sms go with hunter braids. Much more polished and shows that you put in the effort. If others in your class go unbraided that extra effort on turn out can make a difference in placings. 

I agree with JDI, use it as an opportunity to practice. The more times you braid, the better you will get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Fudgelove said:


> sounds good! And I love showmanship! For tips I would say *no matter what SMILE*! Always be polite and be CONFIDENT but not cocky. I learned from a past show some judges place the class as soon as they walk into a lineup before their patteren and then fix the placings throughout the class based on the performances. Just stick your piviots, square, and own the pattern youll do great!


 I was always taught to look as if I was enjoying riding/handling my horse or pony in the ring (even if I wasn't) so yes *SMILE*
We have watched quite a few show classes recently and the competitors all looked either miserable or bored or hating every minute of what they were doing - I know people want to do well and it is a serious thing but it doesn't say a lot for your ride if you dont look like you're having a good time!!!
Good luck


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

If your horses mane is long enough to do a running braid then it is too lon for neat normal braids.

I can plait using thread in 20mins when i have to, however if i have the time I like to take about 40mins to do them and get them perfect.
When i first started it used to take me an hour to do a half decent job,
now it takes me 20mins in the back of a moving vehicle (English country lanes so NOT straight and flat) to do this:


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I was always taught to look as if I was enjoying riding/handling my horse or pony in the ring (even if I wasn't) so yes *SMILE*
> We have watched quite a few show classes recently and the competitors all looked either miserable or bored or hating every minute of what they were doing - I know people want to do well and it is a serious thing but it doesn't say a lot for your ride if you dont look like you're having a good time!!!
> Good luck


Don't do that fake smiling stuff. Judges hate it. Looking confident is much better than going around with a horrible fake grimace of a smile on your face.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If it's an informal show, I wouldn't bother braiding.

How good are your braids? Pics of them?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Depending on the discipline, running braids can be appropriate for even the highest levels.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Now that's pretty Allison. I would have to practice a lot to get one braided that tight.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Personally, I think braiding with yarn is turning into a lost art (at least around here). I think it looks so much more professional, and adds that extra touch, that using bands just doesn't give.

Just my $0.02


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Now that's pretty Allison. I would have to practice a lot to get one braided that tight.


You'd also have to sedate the horse for me, :lol:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Last show my trainer wanted to do my mare up in tiny hunter braids I though cool!! then I got thinking wait a minute I have halter & SMS first is that appropriate?? She assured me it was ok:lol: well I thought my mare looked great in them & not so out of place as I thought, many people complimented her braid job :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> Depending on the discipline, running braids can be appropriate for even the highest levels.


For certain breed types, yes. I assume that the OP isn't competing on a Baroque breed, though. I would be shocked to see a Warmblood/TB/other than a Baroque breed go into the ring with a running braid.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Not a "baroque" breed. 










This braid is used for anyone who prefers a longer mane....for all breeds. From haffys to hannoverians. Heck, I showed an elite Hanoverian stallion at FEI level shows with a ROACHED mane. He looked fabulous, and the owner loved it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok ok ok - *waves white flag* fine. You're right, Allison. Forgive silly ol lil me.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

I would plait her hair with rubber bands then I would fold the long plaits up into normal 'bobble' plaits and secure them with insulation tape, white tape for white horses and black tape for bays etc. Or you could go random and use green tape? Or you could alternate black and white or you could use tape in your cross country colours (at a one day event). It looks really classy, is a lot quicker than normal plaiting and is super easy to take out afterwards! I do this for small shows or formal riding lessons. For a big show, I would definitely sew my plaits with thread though.


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

The show went decent this weekend. His mane was not working with the hunter braids so I just balled them up and rubber banded his mane and it looked fine. He was weird all day, and after our hack class we declared him lame, which left me without a horse for my student flat classes. I ended up riding a horse that I had never ridden before and got grand champion for my student level. The judge also said that I would be a great collegiate rider because of the ability to ride on any horse for a show! I really want to ride in college and receiving this compliement was a huge confidence booster.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well done, its a true mark of a good rider when you can get on any horse and make it look good.
:clap:


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Just do it with Yarn and tidy it up between classes. Perhaps instead of braiding to keep you busy, do some groundwork or graze your horse inhand. or brush him? You ca never be tooo clean.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

xD. Just saw that you'd already been to the show, lol! Its great you had a fun time.


----------

